# MC!



## mitchell (7. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe etwas vor *g*

Ich würde gerne versuchen einen MC raid auf die beine zu bekommen ... die Daten unten...

Realm: Azshara 
Fraktion: Allianz 
LvL: 60-70 (hauptsache man hatt die quest Abstimmung mit dem Kern gemacht)
Wann?: sonntag um 14:00 Uhr 

ähhm ihr könnt meinen char in meinem profil finden ... meldet euch bitte per post ingame wer mit machen will ich hoffe auf meiner seite kommt nichts dazwischen .... denke aber es klappt..... der rest wird dann ingame geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meldet euch bei Hellraizzer (ingame)... nur noch zwei Tage dann ist Sonntag^^

Ich hoffe es melden sich genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulgo (7. Dezember 2007)

Eine super Idee wie ich finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur leider bin ich auf einem anderem Server und ich spiele auf Horde seite.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wuensch dir viel erfolg.


----------



## Pumajäger (7. Dezember 2007)

Mulgo schrieb:


> Eine super Idee wie ich finde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jo trifft bei mir auch zu ^^


----------



## Diamond1611 (7. Dezember 2007)

immer wieder ne gute Idee die alten Inis durchzorocken, solltest deine vorhaben am besten mal in den Realmforen des offiziellen Forums posten, da findest du bestimmt viel mehr, besser gesagt nur, leute von deinem Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (7. Dezember 2007)

Finde solche "unkonventionellen" Ideen immer gut. 
Mit 15-20 70ern kommst du locker durch. Zudem benötigen Encounter wie Garr oder Domu kaum noch richtige Taktik, da einfach genung DPS und Hitpoints vorhanden sind (sein sollten), dass auch extreme Fehler kompensiert werden können. 

Zu empfehlen sind auch die 20er Instanzen wie ZG oder AQ20 mit so wenig wie möglich (bzw. so vielen wie nötig) Spielern zu meistern (variabel auch mit Maximalbesetzung als Speedrun).
Ebenso die guten alten Hauptstadtraids (Tipp: Silvermoon ist fast immer leer und der Boss sehr leicht zu erreichen. Außerdem gibts nen ganzen Haufen Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Hab derartige Runs vor ein paar Monaten schon Gildenintern machen dürfen. War äußerst amüsant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extrem lustig ist vor allem die Stimmung im TS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodex (7. Dezember 2007)

Nette Idee, würde auch mitkommen wenn du das ganze aufm andern Server veranstalten würdest.
Kann dir nur denn Tipp geben, nimmts nicht zu sehr auf die leiche Schulter, sind schon viele auf die Fresse geflogen die dachten das die alten 40ger innis doch mit 70 totaaal easy sind.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Tolle Idee wünsch dir viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Mordenai schrieb:


> (Tipp: Silvermoon ist fast immer leer und der Boss sehr leicht zu erreichen. Außerdem gibts nen ganzen Haufen Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wie viel gibt den sonen Bosskill?


----------



## JohnnyD (7. Dezember 2007)

Wir veranstalten sowas öfter auf Malygos, schreibt mich einfach an wenn ihr interesse habt


----------



## Slavery (7. Dezember 2007)

Super Idee!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider bin ich auch andrer Server...

Aber so Runs bringen ne Menge Spaß besonders mit Freunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (8. Dezember 2007)

> Wie viel gibt den sonen Bosskill?



Da es schon einige Monate her ist, will ich mich nicht festlegen, aber ich meine es waren ca. 170g.

Der Boss selbst kann meiner Meinung nach nicht viel (keine nennenswerten Fähigkeiten, die eine Taktik benötigten). Sollten Hordies da sein, gestaltet sich das natürlich ein wenig komplexer, da diese euren Raid ordentlich aufmischen können (alles in allem ist der Kampf ähnlich wie im alten AV bei Drek'Thar).

Aber es geht ja hier nicht ums Gold, sondern um den Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

